# Richtig geile Sachen mit wow Effekt



## Paradoxium (23. Juli 2015)

Hi Community,

In letzter Zeit suche ich immer wieder im Internet nach coolen Sachen die jeder haben muss.
Dabei kommen immer so Gadgetseiten usw. wo ein USB Kühlschrank als "non-plus" ultra angepriesen wird. Sowas suche ich aber nicht, sondern ich suche richtig geile Sachen, die uns Menschen fast unmöglich erscheinen.

So beispielsweise ein Stirlingmotor. Läuft emmissionsfrei und kann mit der Energie eines Teelichts betrieben werden. Leider physikalisch auf Automotoren nicht umsetzbar, aber in klein ist das der Motor der Zukunft! Was kennt ihr noch für coole Sachen die man kaufen kann?

Viele Grüße
Paradoxium


----------



## Cinnayum (23. Juli 2015)

So ganz hast du das aber nicht gelesen oder?

Der Stirling-Motor ist eine *Wärme*kraftmaschine, die äußere Wärmezufuhr in mechanische Energie umwandelt.
Was denkst du wo die "äußere Wärme" herkommt.... ?

Ein Teelicht erzeugt auch CO2. Und zwar vom Wirkungsgrad auf diese WKM her sogar mehr als ein Dieselmotor.

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stirlingmotor

Und nein, Solarenergie bietet sich dafür auch nicht an. Das wäre technisch einfacher die an einen Elektromotor anzuschließen und mit gespeicherter (chemischer) Energie aus Batterien läuft das Ding auch nicht.


----------



## Paradoxium (23. Juli 2015)

Ja das mag ja alles sein, der Wirkungsgrad ist mist das ist logo. Deshalb auch für Antriebe welche die Kraft direkt von der Achse abnehmen nicht brauchbar.
Trotzdem an sich ein bewunderswertes Stück Technik.

Hast mir jetzt ein cooles Gadget?


----------



## ricoroci (23. Juli 2015)

Also ich muss sagen, ein Sterlingmotor ist wirklich schick.
Klar keine Zauberei, aber doch außergewöhnlich  (hat schon einen gewissen WOW Effekt, vor Allem beim ersten Sichtkontakt)


----------



## Herbboy (23. Juli 2015)

So richtig genial finde ich an sich eher kleine, quasi "kostenlose" Ideen im Alltag, die man vlt. gar nicht so wahrnimmt. z.b. den Ring oben am Flaschenhals bei vielen PET-Flaschen: erstens verhindert der Sauereien beim Eingießen (ohne den Ring kann es manchmal passieren, dass die Flüssigkeit als kleine Welle an der Flasche entlang nach unten auf den Tisch läuft), und zweitens ermöglicht er das lockere Tragen einer Flasche zwischen zwei Fingern, wenn man mal unterwegs ist - besonders praktisch bei Flaschen bis 0,5l - und in der Produktion spielt der Ring an sich keine Rolle bei den Kosten.

Oder auch die Idee, Werbeteppiche total windschief zu gestalten und sie flach neben den Spielfeldrand zu legen, damit sie wiederum aus den weit entfernten Übertagungs-Kameras aussehen, als wären es aufrecht stehende Werbeteile.


----------



## hardwaerevreag (14. August 2015)

@Herbboy: Letzteres ist ja genial.


----------

